# Seeding pastures?



## dianneS (Jan 29, 2010)

I need to seed my pastures so that we get better quality grass this year.  I could possibly bale our pastures once or twice a year, but haven't decided if we're going to do that this year or not.  I do have it mowed at least once a year.  I have way more pasture that I have animals, so we do have to mow.  I just want to keep the weeds at bay and establish better grasses for the grazing season as well as possible hay making.

If I don't want to bale it, or mow as often.  Are there grasses that I can sew that wouldn't grow quite as tall?

Any advice or information would be appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 29, 2010)

I would talk to your county extension agent. It depends so much on your area. They can tell you what grasses to use.


----------



## dianneS (Jan 30, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would talk to your county extension agent. It depends so much on your area. They can tell you what grasses to use.


Good idea, I'll do that.  I did get a book on pasture management and hay making too!


----------



## NorthCoastChick (Mar 5, 2010)

I just finished reading "All Flesh Is Grass" (can't remember author's name), and it had tons of information on different types of pasture grass for different regions and seasons. The author is from Ohio, so if you're anywhere near there it will be even more helpful.


----------



## dianneS (Mar 5, 2010)

NorthCoastChick said:
			
		

> I just finished reading "All Flesh Is Grass" (can't remember author's name), and it had tons of information on different types of pasture grass for different regions and seasons. The author is from Ohio, so if you're anywhere near there it will be even more helpful.


I'm in Pennsylvania, so that would be helpful!  I'm hoping to do some seeding this spring, with a combination of warm and cool weather grasses!


----------



## mully (Mar 5, 2010)

Peaceful Valley Farm Supply has many pasture seed blends and they are a great company to deal with.  link .... http://groworganic.com/default.html


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 5, 2010)

Or you could rent your excess pasture to someone who runs sheep to keep it trimmed off and producing good native grasses.  That way you could make some money off it and condition your swards.


----------



## dianneS (Mar 6, 2010)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Or you could rent your excess pasture to someone who runs sheep to keep it trimmed off and producing good native grasses.  That way you could make some money off it and condition your swards.


That's another thing I was wondering.  These were well maintained pastures at one time, and had been a little neglected in recent years.  If I just have it all mowed once or twice a year or have sheep graze it, would the good native grasses take over on their own?

Also, if I the livestock can keep the grass down to a managable length, would I need to mow at all?  Should I still have it mowed in the fall before the weeds go to seed to keep the nasty weeds at bay?

I could always turn my goats out with the horses and let the goats eat the weeds, the horses eat the grass, but I still think I have too much pasture for them to keep up with.

The crazy thing is, that my small goat pasture has beautiful grass and clover, perfect for the horses.  Its just a little small for the horses and it also encompasses my riding arena and I don't like my horses ruining my riding area with big poopies and deep hoof prints when its muddy.  The larger horse pasture has the weeds and the brush that the goats like, but the fencing is not goat proof enough to keep them contained!  I wish I could swap the grasses in the two pastures!


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 6, 2010)

Run two electric wires around the inside of the horse pasture and turn the goats into it.  They will love to control the weeds, and if you have enough goats, your problem will be solved.  If you don't have enough goats, get some more.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 7, 2010)

Wether you let animals graze it or cut it regularly, it all adds to the general quality of your grass.  

You could also graze your few animals on your pasture _and_ have someone mow it twice a year and bale it for you.  The mowing will take care of the grasses your animals do not and you could benefit from the hay for winter feed.  

The more you mow it or graze it, the better your grass sward will be.  Just be careful to not let the animals overgraze the beneficial and nutritive grasses, while letting the weeds and such form seed heads.  Mowing it for hay should prevent this from happening.  

You could also use rotational grazing, utilizing electric fencing.  This is the most beneficial of all.  

Wish I had too much pasture!     I would just add more sheeples!


----------



## dianneS (Mar 7, 2010)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> You could also graze your few animals on your pasture _and_ have someone mow it twice a year and bale it for you.  The mowing will take care of the grasses your animals do not and you could benefit from the hay for winter feed.


Would I have to remove the animals from the pasture before mowing and baling?  If so, how long before the mowing would I remove them?

I would really like to mow and bale our pasture (and our neighbors, she said we're welcome to her hay too!) ourselves.  I would love to have a sicle bar mower and a walk behind baler!  That would be perfect for our situation!

Does anyone still make hay the old fashioned way, before balers?  Just pile it up in the mow??  I know the amish still do.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 9, 2010)

Freemotion does!  She cuts hers with a scythe and stores it loose.  She has pics!  I would love to do this also....it would be kind of cool to have draft horses and have the horse-drawn equipment necessary to put up hay the slow and sure way.  

Of course, if I stored it loose in my barn it would be full of eggs before long, in various stages of rot.


----------



## dianneS (Mar 10, 2010)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Freemotion does!  She cuts hers with a scythe and stores it loose.  She has pics!  I would love to do this also....it would be kind of cool to have draft horses and have the horse-drawn equipment necessary to put up hay the slow and sure way.
> 
> Of course, if I stored it loose in my barn it would be full of eggs before long, in various stages of rot.


No kidding?  That's so cool!  I just rescued an old scythe from my grandfathers barn before the farm was sold!  I have plenty of hay loft space, nice and dry too, even if we still buy bales we'd have room for loose hay.  Maybe I'll look into this for now, until I get that mower and walk behind baler!


----------

